# 100 pound + gator gar



## profishing (Feb 23, 2013)

7 foot long and took over 20 mins to get in. On a 6/0 with half a Bonita for bait. For pics text 850 501 9688 for pics


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice. My brother caught about an 8 ft one in bayou chico on 12 pound test and a cheap Shakespeare reel. It ate a speck that he had on and pulled the Jon boat all across the bayou. I'm sure that thing put up a great fight!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

COOL!

Posting pics here is pretty easy.

Jim


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& you're not posting pictures for what reason?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's the Blackwater monster!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Here ya go!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Uhhhhhhhh?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

You let it go right?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice fish my brother!!!

Beware of the FWC eyes on this forum.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Some years back I had FWC come to my house because someone reported to the FWC that I killed an Alligator gar in Florida. We caught an released the gar on the Alabama River, but because I didn't clarify that it was not caught in Florida it was enough to send out an investigator on the Alligator to my home. In the end we laughed about how people will call the law on others without even knowing what really went down. Its actually illegal to even harass them, same goes for sturgeon.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have a problem with harassing things..... I do it compulsively


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> & you're not posting pictures for what reason?


C'mon man, ThaFish demands to know for what reason you didn't post any pics at first. Obviously he feels you owe him an explanation and you haven't given it to him yet!!!!! how rude.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> C'mon man, ThaFish demands to know for what reason you didn't post any pics at first. Obviously he feels you owe him an explanation and you haven't given it to him yet!!!!! how rude.


You didn't think it odd that someone new to the forum asked people to text him for pictures instead of posting them? I thought that it was a bit peculiar and was wondering why he chose to do that.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> You didn't think it odd that someone new to the forum asked people to text him for pictures instead of posting them? I thought that it was a bit peculiar and was wondering why he chose to do that.


I just thought he couldn't post the pics and was going to text them to someone so they could post them for him. Seems like that's what happened. I guess he didnt know the fish was illegal lol


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> I just thought he couldn't post the pics and was going to text them to someone so they could post them for him. Seems like that's what happened. I guess he didnt know the fish was illegal lol


I didn't know those were illegal, but fortunately I've never caught any anyway so I am good. 

I can see your point that that he may have been asking to have someone post it. I didn't read it that way, but I can understand that someone would think that.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> I guess he didnt know the fish was illegal lol


The fish is illegal in Florida, but not Alabama. I didn't ask where he caught it, but assume that he knows the rules and regulations.


----------

